# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  فك حساب frp ل نوت 5 موديل SM-N920C اصدار 7.0 بوضع ADB على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99

_Thanks to EFT Team and for their great support and specially to Product Supporter: Mohamed Aamri, for the links given by him, 
Note 5 Noghat version FRP successfully removed. 
I appreciate the team and their support_   المصدر gsmhosting

----------

